# Fluid Change



## LeeAU (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey, I'm new to the forum and have a few questions.

I have a 484 IH 3 cyl diesel...2WD, no loader. My grandfather bought this a year or so ago and I have been using it to bush hog our farm. Last time I was up there the steering went out about the time I got her in the barn. It was dark so I just said forget it. 

He was a tractor guru but recently passed away...I ordered a service manual and it came in today...but it isn't really as straight forward as I thought it would be

I work on all of my cars, fourwheelers, boat, but I can't figure this out...so I appologize if this is a dead horse, but I couldn't turn up what I was looking for on a search.

Can anyone tell me where the hydro steering drain plug is and where do you fill it at? Also, where is the filter? 

It needs an oil change, I was going to get all the fluids and change it at the farm instead of hauling it all the way back to the house to do it. Can someone tell me where the oil drain plug is, where to fill it up, and where the filter is?

I feel dumb for asking these q's because I feel like I should be able to figure it out... Thanks for any and all help fellas.

also, do yall use Hy-Trans or is there something I could pick up at napa? also oil type? I've just been using some diesel oil from Napa.


----------

